# Ugg Boot "cozy" or "topper" For Ugg Boots or ANY Boots



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ugg Boot Cozy or Topper

Lion Brand Thick and Quick yarn or similar Bulky Weight Yarn. Color of your choice. I didn't test gauge because they will be really stretchy and should fit regardless. If you need, you can always cast on the stitches, knit the first four rounds, try them on your Uggs to make sure before you continue.

Size US 13, 16 inch circular needles

Cast on 40 Stitches. Connect yarn to work in the round. Make sure stitches are not twisted and place a marker for beginning of round.

Mock Cable Pattern

Round 1 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 2 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 3 P1, Slip one purlwise with yarn held in back, K2, pass slipped stitch over the K2, P1 repeat around
Round 4 P1, K1, YO, K1, P1 repeat around

Work in K2, P2 rib for four rounds.

Work mock cable pattern 8 times.

Work in K2, P2 rib for four rounds. 
Bind off losely following pattern.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have had this on myl list soo thank you for the patttern.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

If you are knitting in the round (which I have never done!) I know you just keep knitting, but I hear so much about the twisted stitch when you are at the end of your first cast on row... HOw does this problem happen so many times...????


----------



## newpickle (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you, I have some 20 year old grand daughters that will love these. They look easy enough to knit.
new pickle


----------



## newpickle (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you, I have some 20 year old grand daughters that will love these. They look easy enough to knit.
new pickle


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, Amy ! This will be much appreciated by my grandaughters ...... the fact that you were so 'speedy' in posting the pattern, is also much appreciated !! (O)


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> If you are knitting in the round (which I have never done!) I know you just keep knitting, but I hear so much about the twisted stitch when you are at the end of your first cast on row... HOw does this problem happen so many times...????


I've never used DPNs, but with magic loop if you have one twist in your first round, it can be fixed before you start the next round by just twisting the needle down through the middle of the work to get the twist out. That probably makes no sense but it's the best way I can explain it.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Janeafennell:

If your work has a twist in it, it becomes a moebius (?) so would not work for anything that needs to be just round. If you knit a couple of rows back and forth on straight needles first and then join, you will be able to be certain there is no twist, just a couple of rows to seam afterwards with your cast on tail. 
You may also want to add an extra stitch and knit 2 together to make the join easier with no hole, but this could also be corrected with the small seam.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jeaneafennel,
The patterns for kniting in the round always state "be careful to make sure your stitches are not twisted" because it is very easy to twist your needles when connecting in the round, thus making a mobius or a twist in your work which could be great for a neckwarmer or cowl, would NOT work with this pattern as SylviaC has stated. You have a couple of options if you want to make this pattern and do not have experience knitting in the round... One choice is cast on and simply go for it.... many things are knitted in the round to limit seams (ie. hats, cowls, socks, etc). It is a necessary skill to learn at some point. I prefer it to sewing seams, but you CAN do this flat. You can work the pattern back and forth on straight needles and just continue with ribbing the entire project until it is long enough, then cast off and sew a seam. Another alternative is to do the mock cable section in any written flat pattern that you choose.. cable or not and then finish in ribbing as per pattern. You can check out "New stitch a Day" site for ideas on patterns for the body of the cozy. Remember that you have cast on 40 stitches and you need to change stitch count after ribbing to accommodate new pattern if necessary, then change again before ribbing. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies regarding "not twisting stitches" while knitting in the round.... the reason I am interested in learning to knit in the round is because when I make seams they are not pretty!!! I don't have that "knack" down pat yet... I had rather just knit it and tuck in the ends...

Thanks again for the good advice... jf


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

You just made my daughter's Christmas! Thank you so much!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for sharing will try a pair soon love them


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Christmas is so close... cannot believe how the days fly by... BUT... I am so excited about this pattern... I don't know anyone that wouldn't love a pair of these... SO, just wait til Christmas is over and I am sitting by the fire... I'll be having these on my neddles for sure. Thanks so much for this pattern, Amy, and for your prompt reply....


----------



## Butterfly3 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is such a neat idea, and it sounds easy to make! Thanks so much for this pattern!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern . i have one finished and the 2nd one on my 3rd repeat of mock cable pattern.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Great for you... I haven't even started yet... but I will... just wait... right after CHRISTmas day when I am sitting by the warm fire at night... the needles will be filled with yarn and I'll be in second heaven.....

Merry Christmas to you....


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same to you!


----------



## team10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi

I have just come across your Ugg Boot Topper and would love to try it for my grandaughters who all had Ugg Boots for Christmas. However, I have never used circular needles. I found a set but they seem far too long to use for 40 sts.

Can you please tell me what make of circular needles you have and do they come small enough for 40 sts.

Many thanks


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

team 10, I buy my needles at Joann and they have a vast array of needles in 16" circular. The key is the length of the cord (I used only 16", a very short cord) to make the stitches go around. I have also posted a "worsted weight Ugg Boot Topper" pattern on the site which calls for a cast on of 70 stitches. You could also use double pointed needles. You say you have never used circular needles, but have you any experience with dpn's? Perhaps using double pointed needles would work better for you. If all else fails, you can adapt the pattern to be done on straight needles and sew a seam. Let me know if you need any further help, as the GD's will LOVE these!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

This is a great idea. Love this!


----------



## team10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. At the moment I cannot get to grips with the circular needles but I have started knitting the Ugg Toppers on DPN's. A little strange at first but I think I am getting the idea! I will let you know how they turn out. Thanks again.


----------



## Deboraj50 (Aug 29, 2011)

I LOVE this pattern ! I've made 2 pairs already.....one for me, and one for my granddaughter. She LOVES them. Now making a 3rd pair for my other granddaughter. Thank you for sharing the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Amy your are a gem :thumbup: I got myself a pair of uggs and I love them. I am going to make a pair of them for my own. Then I will be most likely asked to make more.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Amy, I'm just reading this again today... less than 4 months til Christmas.... got to get busy with this pattern.

Thanks again for taking so much time in helping me... You're a treasure!!!! Jane.... Memphis, TN


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

How interesting .. we actually manufacture Ugg Boots in Australia & have done so for 30 years. Have never thought of a topper for them. Perhaps it's a new add on for the boots.


----------

